# Motherbord Needed for Me.. please help



## rohit2hell (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi to All Digitians

I have
AMD Phenom II 955 BE (3.2Ghz)
2X2GB DDR3 Transcend Ram (1333 Mhz)
1 GB HD4870 (MSI graphic card)
500GB seagate + 1TB WD
500W coolermaster PSU

_*Asus M4A78T-E Series mothrbord*_

I got some problem in my mothrbord.. and after 1 month Rashee(service center) tellin me .. u wil get money back 
they are payin me 5,500Rs

So please suggst me a mothrbord around 6.5K and iam also planning to increase my Ram from 2x2GB to 8-10GB (4 slot for ram on Mothrbord wil do fine ^_^)

thnks in advance

PS.: No Rashee products plzz.. u knw the pain if u own Rashee products.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd like to stress upon why your motherboard died: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html*

Gigabyte 880GM-USB3 for 4.8k
Gigabyte 970A-D3 for 6.7k (will be hard to find) - it doesn't have on-board display though.

MSI? I don't really suggest for AMD.


----------



## rohit2hell (Dec 16, 2011)

ico said:


> I'd like to stress upon why your motherboard died: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html*
> 
> Gigabyte 880GM-USB3 for 4.8k
> Gigabyte 970A-D3 for 6.7k (will be hard to find) - it doesn't have on-board display though.
> ...



thnks buddy (^_^)

FSP 500W PowerSupply (SAGA II 500)
or
Corsair Builder Series CX430 V2 430W Power Supply (CMPSU-430CXV2)

vil do fine for me >>??


----------



## Cilus (Dec 16, 2011)

HD 4870 is a power hungry card. Get a good 600 W PSU. Corsair GS600 or Tagan Stonerock TG-600 is a good choice. GS600 is around 4K and TG600 is 3.6K+.


----------

